# Why won't clippers cut my dog's hair?



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have Wahl Arco SE cordless clippers. They are clean and oiled. They are sharp. The batteries are fully charged. These clippers have barely been used.

My dog is a soft coated wheaten terrier, single coat, not wiry. A greyhound comb goes through his coat smoothly. He is perfectly combed, not even the tiniest mat is present. 

I decided to clip his hair, and the clippers glided through but cut nothing. So I cut his hair with scissors (I am not skilled at this), figuring the clippers would work if his hair was shorter (about 1" long, from 4"). They did not. 

A friend came over because she was sure this was due to operator error or that the clippers had hair in them or needed to be oiled. The clippers were fine. She could not get them to clip Aidan's hair either. She tested them on her Powderpuff Chinese Cresteds, and they work fine. My friend thinks Aidan's hair is too thick for the clippers.

So what kind of clippers should I buy now?

Thank you for your help!

RC


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Was he freshly bathed, and preferably blow dried? That can make a huge difference. Which setting of the blade did you try? The Arco isn't particularly powerful, I used to have one for doing things like pads and sanitary trims, but upgraded to the Bravura. Depending on what type of cut you are doing, you must do better with a regular plug-in clipper. The Wahl KM2 is great for general use and isn't as expensive as some others (but it's a work horse).


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Boleyn, I took Aidan to a friend's house and her clippers worked great on him. I borrowed the clippers to finish him at home. The brand is Kim Laube & Co. Mini Lazor Clip. They are pretty old but still work perfectly. It has an Andis 3-3/4 Ultraedge AG/BG 13mm blade on it (whatever that means).

I gave my friend my Wahl clippers since there is no point in keeping them, and they work very well on her Cresteds.

I'll take a look at the Wahl KM2 you suggested. Thank you.


----------



## Robsim (Mar 15, 2020)

RoughCollie said:


> I have Wahl Arco SE cordless clippers. They are clean and oiled. They are sharp. The batteries are fully charged. These clippers have barely been used.
> 
> My dog is a soft coated wheaten terrier, single coat, not wiry. A greyhound comb goes through his coat smoothly. He is perfectly combed, not even the tiniest mat is present.
> 
> ...


Was gonna make some pointless stupid joke that I would swear is funny but actually so bad it's sad about giving me your expensive cordless clippers and then I seen the date you posted and almost certainly those clippers are replaced cabinet jump or just plain trash cuz I no longer work! Not enough that even matters because I never really wanted you to give me your clippers I was making a joke while at the same time making myself seem sad lonely pathetic but just know that's all an act cover up the fact on Superman's 4th cousin first krypt born on earth! There were complications however! Such as I have no super powers and honestly not that bright but it's not a long way up or a long way down to find what's my greatest attribute that's used to bring others great joy and wonderful memories to cherish and look back on! Those stories will be our generations version of fishing stories and also unintentionally have clear parallels between them strengthen it's credibility and making you and I pillars in history of great people doing great things! Congratulations! Now just like, share and subscribe for $5.5 million! Damn that would be awesome! Just imagine being given 5.5 million! Then imagine giving the government almost half just cause! No dreams perfect...


----------

